# Can anyone identify this movement???



## nanjideska (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi I'm trying to identify the following pocket watch movement it is in a solid silver Dennison watch case, UK Birmingham Hallmark dating 1915. I have no doubt watch and case are originally paired. The watch keeps excellent time and I am loathed to start stripping it down without good reason, to try and find more marks or serial number. The movement appears to be a 15 jewel separate bridge design with: 'US PAT 24 MAY 1904' being the only inscription on the movement. The centre / train bridge is quite a distinctive shape, but I have thus far been unable to identify its maker/calibre from various online reference sites or books, like the excelent Cooksey Shugart complete price guide to watches. The movement is 41mm diameter US 15 size

I'd be grateful for any help to identify the maker of this movement.

Many Thanks Jim



http://imgur.com/XMMP5BZ


Had real trouble trying to use the insert image from URL feature, can anyone give me some tips.. .


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I can tell you that your patent reference is for US Patent 760647 for a negative set stem winding and setting mechanism (keyless work) granted to Sandoz on that date. The reference is a US version of a Swiss patent, CH 28243, that was granted to Sandoz in 1903.


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi,

This is a typical Cyma-Tavannes movement

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?13&ranfft&&2uswk&Cyma_19_3


----------



## nanjideska (Feb 22, 2020)

nevenbekriev said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is a typical Cyma-Tavannes movement
> 
> http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?13&ranfft&&2uswk&Cyma_19_3


 Well thanks you appear to have found it. . . Although I cant get my head round why a US patent reference is on a swiss movement in an english case??

Many thanks


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Why swiss movement in english case?? At that time no english movements were produced that could compete swiss mowements on price and qwality. So, swiss mowements totally replaced english...

The patent is for negative type remontoir, which was used mostly in US. All swiss movements that were to be exported in US, should have this type remontoir. Probably J.W. Benson bought this kind of movements


----------



## nanjideska (Feb 22, 2020)

nevenbekriev said:


> Why swiss movement in english case?? At that time no english movements were produced that could compete swiss mowements on price and qwality. So, swiss mowements totally replaced english...
> 
> The patent is for negative type remontoir, which was used mostly in US. All swiss movements that were to be exported in US, should have this type remontoir. Probably J.W. Benson bought this kind of movements


 Thanks again, I wasn't suggesting it should be an English movement. I was surprised having been searching and assuming the movement was American due to the only visible inscription on the movement being the US patent., to find it was swiss! I'd not bothered looking at swiss plates.

The watch like me is in the UK, where I understand that its quite natural for Swiss movements to be in English made cases.

So the Cyma movement was put in an English made case and probably marketed with the patent inscription and sold in the USA, I can only assume the watch has travelled back from the US at some stage in its life.

My thanks again for your help its been most appreciated.


----------

